# Welchen WLAN Usb Stick?

## sham

Hallo,

ich benutze eigentlich Gentoox fÃ¼r die Xbox, aber ich denke mal das die Hardwareunterstuetzung gleich ist. Meine Frage ist, welcher Wlan USB Stick wird von Gentoox unterstutzt, oder gibt es einen generellen Treiber, der mit allen moeglichen Sticks kompatibel ist? 

Ich meine solche: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79515&item=5772598889&rd=1

Was koennt ihr mir vorschlagen?

mfg

alexanderLast edited by sham on Sun May 15, 2005 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## benjamin200

pass doch bitte deine Schrift an.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Postings sind in ISO-8859-1 zu verfassen. Postings mit verstümmelten Umlauten sind nachzubessern! Alternativ (können UTF-8 Benutzer) "ae", "oe", "ue" etc. verwenden, um Umlaute zu umschreiben. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## genstef

schau doch mal auf einer allgemeinen Treiber-support-Seite nach .. ich weiss grad keine aber google könnte helfen.

----------

## Fugee47

also ich hab n billigen usb-stick mit zydas zd1211 chip unter gentoo am laufen. Zusammen mit entsprechenden cvs-treibern von sourceforge funktioniert das teil schonmal problemlos. Verschlüsselung geht zwar derzeit nur wep, aber da der chip relativ neu ist und der Treiber noch in einem "frühen" Entwicklungsstadium ist .....

Dieser chip zd1211 scheint sich derzeit massig zu verbreiten. Habe mir den stick bei reichelt gekauft, noname und hat knapp über 20 eur gekostet.

Hoffe das hilft .... ???

----------

## yoda@gentoo

ZyAir G-220 ...möchte keine produktwerbung machen (versuch einen aus der ZyAir serie von zyxel)

hab mir so einen bestellt für meine xbox  :Wink: 

ZD1211 Chipsatz:

wird von gentoo unterstüzt,und die xbox ist ja schlieslich nicht sonderlich speziell (x86 chipsatz).

peas

----------

## bbgermany

also ich hab hier mal ne liste mit wlan-karten (usb, pcmcia etc) die unter linux laufen und die nicht laufen sind da leider auch mit drin. 

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

ich habe festgestellt, dass es fast egal ist was man kauft, solange die treiber schon mit im kernel-tree enthalten sind. andere karten können immer zu problemem führen oder das du (so wie ich) den ndiswrapper einsetzen musst.  :Sad: 

----------

## sham

also ich habe mir einen SMC mit der Modellnummer SMC2862W-G geholt. Wo findet man Treiber, auf einer generellen Treiber seite oder sind die modellspezifisch?

hab noch diese Adresse gefunden: http://andika-lives-here.blogspot.com/2005/03/smc2862w-g-on-debian-gnulinux.html

was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Fugee47 wrote:*   

> also ich hab n billigen usb-stick mit zydas zd1211 chip unter gentoo am laufen.

 

Irgendein spezielles Voodoo angewandt, oder funktioniert der Stick einfach "so"?

----------

## yoda@gentoo

ich würde mal raten: 

```
modprobe zd1211
```

  :Wink:  ?

----------

